# Pune - The first to have Wi-Fi !!



## amol48 (Feb 23, 2006)

Pune Will be the first city in India to have Wi-Fi in the whole city. The PMC plans to spend about 7.5 crores in this and will set up about 35 stations all over the city and about 1500 sub stations for the people. Also the PMC plans to install touch screen at various places. People will be avail of this facility by nov or dec 2006. 

Source : Times of india 

Well so i can now very proudly say that i am a puneity


----------



## ravimevcha (Feb 23, 2006)

i think 1st city is chandigarh.. dont know exactly..


----------



## amol48 (Feb 23, 2006)

@ravimevcha

no buddy presently no city in india is fully covered under Wi-Fi. Pune will be the first to have it !!!


----------



## esumitkumar (Feb 23, 2006)

There was a very good article in yesterday's The Herald (Editorial page)....abt pune becoming wi fi but state govt is taking no measures to check out the conditions of road,electricity etc......means not looking @ basic facilities and spending money on wi fi


----------



## ashnik (Feb 24, 2006)

roads in Pune $uck hard time... pahele unko theek karo saalon !!


----------



## chesss (Feb 24, 2006)

Coool!! wireless internet in the whole city, Congrats punrites!
Lekin ab dilli kitni door hai??


----------



## vmp_vivek (Feb 24, 2006)

Great news guys, but I think they should rather focus on the economic development first.


----------



## amol48 (Feb 24, 2006)

The reason behind this is to attract IT industries which in turn will help Pune to improve its infrastructure on Public-private sector basis. 

In short this will be cheaper and easier for Pune to improve its infrastructure by spending few crores rather than hundreds of crores  

This later on could attract other sectors !!


----------



## mvishnu (Feb 26, 2006)

i read long back that mysore got wifi in the whole city...

Is that worng?


----------



## amol48 (Feb 27, 2006)

ya of of course you might got the wrong info buddy.
you can read this article in times of india dates 21/02/2006.


----------



## invisiblerohit (Feb 28, 2006)

amol48 said:
			
		

> The reason behind this is to attract IT industries which in turn will help Pune to improve its infrastructure on Public-private sector basis.
> 
> In short this will be cheaper and easier for Pune to improve its infrastructure by spending few crores rather than hundreds of crores
> 
> This later on could attract other sectors !!



i don't think so....

if u happen to visit bangalore u will realize that even though the IT companies and MNCs have entered the infrastucture lacks big time...

*wrong thinking...* :roll:


----------



## amol48 (Feb 28, 2006)

@invisiblerohit

i know that dude very well that B'lore lacks infstructure. But i didn tell you my guess buddy it is originally the plan of the State govt and PMC (pune municipal Corporation) as it was stated in the paper !! 

And regarding IT industries in B'lore dude well they are now gonna shift their Headoffices in Pune only mostly in the coming years ...


----------



## mario_pant (Feb 28, 2006)

hey,.... what were you saying abot chandigarh..... have i missed anything?


----------



## Huzefa (Feb 28, 2006)

amol only MG rd is going to be covered and that too for the walking plaza concept . also its still in concept phase which means the local govt can take years to decide whats needed. and WIFI will not help bring more IT companies here to pune .


----------



## anandk (Mar 2, 2006)

initially mg road...then the city... but the roads are pits ! they are turnibg out to be a great 'turn-off' for the corporates planning to come here...


----------



## Huzefa (Mar 2, 2006)

even though its mentioned in todays TOI that the whole city will be covered , with the frequent power cuts and massive load shedding, 3 to 5 hours daily and thursday whole day no power supply,  Will WiFi work without a regular power supply ? Impossible. In the First place, let the govt. improve the power supply situation instead of thinking up such schemes and wasting everyones time.


----------



## amol48 (Mar 2, 2006)

@huzefa

hey dude power cuts whole day on thursday ??!!! well you might be surprisedd but we didn face any power cut offs since the last week a single hour. Hardly the power used to go off for 5 min max. !!  i live in kothrud BTW

And regarding Wi-Fi dude its initially MG road and then whole city as anandk said already. You can find this in TOI dated 21/02/2006.


----------



## Huzefa (Mar 2, 2006)

IN KOTHRUD !  Buddy I stay in Kalyaninagar and my office is in MG Rd. Both areas without power, today upto 5:30 pm from morning 9:00 am. The situation is just too bad here in pune as well as maharashtra. All I can say is good for kothrud'ites, but hard to believe as entire city goes without power on thursdays and the normal 3 hrs per day load shedding. Imagine guys, we have got no power 30 hrs a week!. I'm sick of it, its a major loss for those of us in business and industry


----------



## amol48 (Mar 4, 2006)

ya actually in Kothrud also in few areas this porblem sucks !! Even we used to face it earlier but not now  THX to PMC ...


----------



## maverickrohan (Mar 6, 2006)

If its true, investing in the Palm Life Drive will be a good investment.....!!!


----------



## amol48 (Mar 10, 2006)

@maverickrohan

wat is Palm Life Drive as you stated ??? !!!


----------



## Dipen01 (Mar 23, 2006)

Well..yesterday... MG Road was made WiFi zone and to surprise..completely FREE for 90 days..

and PMC Commisioner assured ..that Pune (COMPLETE PUNE) will be Wifi by 2007   ..and it has finaled the deal with Intel Co-op...


Source : Newspaper


----------



## gary4gar (Apr 9, 2006)

i am a wi-fi addict too.
my home is also wi-fi but the city isint


----------



## Dipen01 (Apr 9, 2006)

Home is WiFi.... Amazin dude....


----------



## freshseasons (May 1, 2006)

MYSORE is the first city in India to be a Wifi.

    SOURCE: *timesofindia.indiatimes.com/articleshow/msid-1202647,curpg-1.cms

    I'm a puneite too and really i think its going to be ages here before wifi is really implemented.
  Still hope something happens


----------



## mohit (May 6, 2006)

i had read somewhere that intel will be covering whole of pune with wi-max soon .. it ll be the first city to have wi-max coverage in india .. now that ll be cool for al u pune guys !!!


----------



## phatratt (May 6, 2006)

wi-fi was introduced in mysore last year.I guess it was sify who startd it.


----------



## jamyang312 (May 6, 2006)

me getting jealous of not being in pune.


----------



## moshel (May 6, 2006)

well pune's got competition man, just a couple of days back it was announced that Ahmedabad is going to go Wi-fi......lets see who reaches there first...


----------



## Kniwor (May 7, 2006)

All those people talking about economic dolelopment n all.. roads, water..
i agree to some extent
but wi-fi is a good step i think...
if india always thought about giving food to poor and never doveloped a supercomputer... or never doveloped a space program...
if we spent all the money that we have spent on survey´s, space program, computer research... on giving food to poor, where would we have been...
believe me... nowhere... india would have still been poor and not even that littile bit advanced that we are...

so an allround dovelopment is necessary....  u have to spend money on technology and leave some things behind... this may sound immoral at the first break of silence but i believe it is a must....


----------



## devianthulk (May 7, 2006)

Mysore is the first city to have Wi-fi.
Read that in Times newspaper.


----------



## mail2and (May 8, 2006)

vmp_vivek said:
			
		

> Great news guys, but I think they should rather focus on the economic development first.



Pardon me, but there is no problem with the economy. The problem is with the 'infrastructure'.


----------



## montsa007 (May 11, 2006)

babes nmims in mumbai is already wifi so u r maybe the 2nd 1


----------



## alienspiesu (May 14, 2006)

hey AMOL48, no one is wrong regarding the information abt the first city in INDIA to b wi-fi,  well sadly to say so , cos im also a Puneite, it wasnt Pune, it was Mysore, try flippin thru as few pages of goole n ull find out the truth, n speakin abt the rest of the world, US n European Countries wer the 1st 2 hav wi-fi in their cities n as early as 1996..


----------

